# Does the antenna retract when you go into a car wash



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

The antenna does not retract.
You can twist it off though.
Or you can buy a shark fin from badnewsracing.net and replace the whip antenna.

This is stock on all models


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

lol you're willing to ruin your paint in a car wash but worried about your antenna?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, I agree. Avoid the brush-type car washes AT ALL COSTS. They're mean to your paint.

High-pressure water? Sure.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I have no problems getting my free car washes at my dealers brush type wash bay. Paint and antenna have been coming out just fine fro the past year. I trust them because they run their fleet through it, so they keep it maintained.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You guys are funny keep up the humor I need all the laughs I can get these days , to much brow beating ,puffy shirts
dangling objects from out of this century for me to handle all at one sitting ....
OH were talking about my favorite pass time washing and waxing my IT , IT LOVES a good bath after all of this gosh darn snow and calcium chloride being splashed in IT's face for days on end . Some day IT will learn how to buff IT's self and I will catch that fish that has been eluding me ..........






The End ....BE Cool Stay Cozy Keep Cruzen


----------



## MDee (Feb 26, 2013)

tecollins, i just got a 2012 ls and want to get a shark fin to replace the whip antenna, but i am having problems finding one matching my car colour: topaz metallic blue. any suggestions? ill pay to have it painted if i need to.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

brian v said:


> You guys are funny keep up the humor I need all the laughs I can get these days , to much brow beating ,puffy shirts
> dangling objects from out of this century for me to handle all at one sitting ....
> OH were talking about my favorite pass time washing and waxing my IT , IT LOVES a good bath after all of this gosh darn snow and calcium chloride being splashed in IT's face for days on end . Some day IT will learn how to buff IT's self and I will catch that fish that has been eluding me ..........
> 
> ...


I'm not deleting this one. Instead, I have a question for you:

How many drinks did you have at the time of writing this post?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

You can order here.
https://badnewsracing.3dcartstores.com/Chevrolet-Cruze-Shark-Fin-Antenna_p_22.html

You will need your paint code its in your glovebox iirc or call dealership with your vin.

I am supprised no one has done a paint code reference list.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

this should be it 
GTS = WA-933L = Blue Topaz Metallic

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

This us were you find you color code









Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

It takes about 10 seconds to unscrew the antenna, and another 10 seconds to put it back on.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

There's no need to screw with your antenna to run the car through a car wash.


----------



## Jabbo (Nov 1, 2012)

Here in Northern VA most car washes are brushless but I still unscrew the antenna anyway. I'm long overdue for a wash but we never seem to get 3 or 4 consecutive dry days this crappy winter. Hardly seems worth it otherwise.


----------



## vmaxed (Jan 17, 2012)

*Car Wash*

If you have a Russell Speeders Car Wash near you they do a hand wash Russell Speeders | Clean, Shiny, Dry and Fast…


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

brian v said:


> Just three cups of coffee , plain no sugar .micro fiber cloths are ideal for washing and waxing IT.
> retired from FT. Bragg , with over 90 jumps where am I.
> It is hard to remember that the original objective is to drain the swamp when your
> knee deep in alligators ?.... Who ah......if it sounds like I am lost I 've never been found......


You never answered my last question to your post. How many drinks did you have before posting on this forum? I ask that because at least half of your posts make absolutely no sense.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Were not meant for you


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

brian v said:


> Were not meant for you


I like this guy, he sounds like my mother in law, half the stuff she says doesn't make sense, the other half doesn't matter.


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

The guy who referred to the 12 inch long stock antenna as a "whip" antenna needs to get out more. Find a guy driving a car who is an amateur radio operator - now that is a whip antenna. I did appreciate learning that the stock "stub" antenna can be unscrewed, in case I need to park in a bad area. I have not met the automatic car wash brush yet that can damage clear coat. After about 100 automatic car washes with brushes, I might need to buff out the clear coat, but that's several years down the road, but that's only if I buy it at the end of the lease..


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I like this guy, he sounds like my mother in law, half the stuff she says doesn't make sense, the other half doesn't matter.


Grandpa Simpson?!?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The old guy with the cane ? Or ....unscrew the darn antenna at the base .purchase a shark fin antenna .
......quid pro quo....where am I ? When all of your horses catch up to G 23 or above you will be able to call my cell and tell me what you have obtained on your quest of about as long as it took you to go out of your way to accomplish, for absolutely nothing....was the journey any thing that you expected, or are you just tired of the drama of your own lives to compete at such a level .I would define this for you but , it is your mission ,I took a confidencial oath?...


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

brian v said:


> The old guy with the cane ? Or ....unscrew the darn antenna at the base .purchase a shark fin antenna .
> ......quid pro quo....where am I ? When all of your horses catch up to G 23 or above you will be able to call my cell and tell me what you have obtained on your quest of about as long as it took you to go out of your way to accomplish, for absolutely nothing....was the journey any thing that you expected, or are you just tired of the drama of your own lives to compete at such a level .I would define this for you but , it is your mission ,I took a confidencial oath?...


 What does all of that mean? Is it some sort of secret code? Is it some sort of quote from the Free Masons?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What is G twenty three?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

brian v said:


> The old guy with the cane ? Or ....unscrew the darn antenna at the base .purchase a shark fin antenna .
> ......quid pro quo....where am I ? When all of your horses catch up to G 23 or above you will be able to call my cell and tell me what you have obtained on your quest of about as long as it took you to go out of your way to accomplish, for absolutely nothing....was the journey any thing that you expected, or are you just tired of the drama of your own lives to compete at such a level .I would define this for you but , it is your mission ,I took a confidencial oath?...


I have a morning ritual that I need to share. I call it "the terminator". First I crouch down in the shower in the classic "naked terminator traveling through time" pose. With my eyes closed I crouch there for a minute, visualizing either Arnold or the guy from the second movie (not the chick in the third one because that one sucked) and I start to hum the terminator theme. Then I slowly rise to a standing position and open my eyes. It helps me to proceed through my day as an emotionless, cyborg badass. The only problem is if the shower curtain sticks to my terminator leg. It ruins the fantasy.


----------



## SummitLTZ (Jan 1, 2013)

ikermit said:


> i have a morning ritual that i need to share. I call it "the terminator". First i crouch down in the shower in the classic "naked terminator traveling through time" pose. With my eyes closed i crouch there for a minute, visualizing either arnold or the guy from the second movie (not the chick in the third one because that one sucked) and i start to hum the terminator theme. Then i slowly rise to a standing position and open my eyes. It helps me to proceed through my day as an emotionless, cyborg badass. The only problem is if the shower curtain sticks to my terminator leg. It ruins the fantasy.


winner!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

Erastimus said:


> The guy who referred to the 12 inch long stock antenna as a "whip" antenna needs to get out more. Find a guy driving a car who is an amateur radio operator - now that is a whip antenna. I did appreciate learning that the stock "stub" antenna can be unscrewed, in case I need to park in a bad area. I have not met the automatic car wash brush yet that can damage clear coat. After about 100 automatic car washes with brushes, I might need to buff out the clear coat, but that's several years down the road, but that's only if I buy it at the end of the lease..


You take your car through automatic car washes? Please post an up close picture of your paint under halogens or in the sun.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

lolWhen I got my cruze it came with the antenna in a bag in the glovebox, had to put it on myself, I highly doubt you need to take off your antenna....if you did it'd be a horrible design


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

Beleive it or not. The high pressure "touch less" , "Laser" car washes are worse for your car then the brush touch as there is nothing to wipe away the dirt. Instead the high pressure just pushes the dirt into your clear coat. Dont believe me? take a clay bar to your car after that laser wash and tell me how clean it is.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well when the weather her in chi town breaks for more than a week ,IT will require a bath !
I USUALLY FILL A BUCKET WITH WET WATER AND SOME CAR SOAP PLACE THE SPONGE THE MICRO FIBER CLOTH THE TIRE BRUSH IN THE BUCKET THAT DOES NOT HAVE A HOLE IN IT .... SPRAY IT DOWN TO ALLOW THE SUDSY SOAP FILLED BUCKET WITH OUT A HOLE IN IT AND , THEN IT SAYS THANK YOU ...THE M DARNED BUGS COME OFF WITH SOME GOOD OLD FASHIONED ELBOW GREASE... AFTER CAREFULLY SCRUBBING FOR HOURS AND HOURS ...
IT WILL APPEAR TO BE CLEAN ,BUT I KNOW BETTER IT LOVES TO GET POLISHED ALSO . OH HERE COMES THAT DARNED BUFFER THAT IT HAD TO HAVE FOR THE DUTIFUL SHINE .. IT NEVER GOES THROUGH A NEW FANGLED CAR WASH .....


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I LIKE TYPING IN ALL CAPS TOO. Wait, no I don't. That's annoying. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

5 STAR THREAD.

WOULD READ AGAIN

This thread is now about Horses:


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I kinda feel bad for the OP who is actually living up to his title by Learning about his Cruze, and it went in so many directions away from that.

In other news, I really should stop by my dealer to get an antenna bag, just to have one. That way if I do go shark fin some day, I have a storage bag for the antenna mast.


----------



## Jabbo (Nov 1, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> In other news, I really should stop by my dealer to get an antenna bag, just to have one. That way if I do go shark fin some day, I have a storage bag for the antenna mast.


I think that you can buy one of those from AliExpress.Com at a good price and you should get the delivery within the year.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sunline Fan said:


> I kinda feel bad for the OP who is actually living up to his title by Learning about his Cruze, and it went in so many directions away from that.
> 
> In other news, I really should stop by my dealer to get an antenna bag, just to have one. That way if I do go shark fin some day, I have a storage bag for the antenna mast.


I have mine inside a box. No need for a bag. And so far i love the **** shark fin.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I kinda feel bad for the OP who is actually living up to his title by Learning about his Cruze, and it went in so many directions away from that.
> 
> In other news, I really should stop by my dealer to get an antenna bag, just to have one. That way if I do go shark fin some day, I have a storage bag for the antenna mast.


Glove compartment. Heck, I put a mattress on top of mine for 2 minutes because it wouldn't unscrew and it was snowing and I just wanted to get the thing to the dumpster. It didn't even bend.


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Just go thru a cold water car wash, it get's smaller by itself.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Y'all know about my addiction to OEM packaging and labels! Plus I know the dealer would give me one for free if I asked.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Y'all know about my addiction to OEM packaging and labels! Plus I know the dealer would give me one for free if I asked.


HAHAHA! What exactly is the antenna bag? Is it just a clear plastic bag that the antenna came in at arrival?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> HAHAHA! What exactly is the antenna bag? Is it just a clear plastic bag that the antenna came in at arrival?


I believe so. I think that LS I had while my pinstripe was put on had it there still.

There's also a small, bright colored plastic plug that goes in the antenna base on the roof while the mast is inside the car.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I believe so. I think that LS I had while my pinstripe was put on had it there still.
> 
> There's also a small, bright colored plastic plug that goes in the antenna base on the roof while the mast is inside the car.


Oh okay cool. So do you get to keep the bag and this plug when you buy the car or have the service guys usually already got rid of both during their PDI?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Oh okay cool. So do you get to keep the bag and this plug when you buy the car or have the service guys usually already got rid of both during their PDI?


If I had known to ask about it, sure.

Mine was actually gone before that, because the pictures I have at the intermediate dealer when I went to see it already had the antenna installed. The salesman told me that other dealer used it as a showroom model, but it sure doesn't look like it. The other Cruzen on the lot there also had the antenna on already.

I should have asked for more from that LS, but I already felt bad about taking the door foam and steering wheel bowtie protector. Since I just got the window sticker for mine and not the other two smaller window stickers (one of which is VIN specific), the salesman got me one from a close Cruze instead since I didn't realize it until after the fact.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> If I had known to ask about it, sure.
> 
> Mine was actually gone before that, because the pictures I have at the intermediate dealer when I went to see it already had the antenna installed. The salesman told me that other dealer used it as a showroom model, but it sure doesn't look like it. The other Cruzen on the lot there also had the antenna on already.
> 
> I should have asked for more from that LS, but I already felt bad about taking the door foam and steering wheel bowtie protector. Since I just got the window sticker for mine and not the other two smaller window stickers (one of which is VIN specific), the salesman got me one from a close Cruze instead since I didn't realize it until after the fact.


I know if/when I get to purchase a factory ordered cruze, I will be just as anal as you about all that stuff, lol. My wife and the dealership will likely look at me like i'm crazy but some people just don't understand, haha! 

I see myself wanting and maybe saving every piece of interior protective plastic left on the car until I drive it home and remove it myself as well as wanting to keep all related build sheets if they are in the car at arrival, in addition to wanting all the window stickers and little pamphlets too (even the one on the gear shifter and that piece hanging from the glovebox). I plan on having a cruze folder or file that will have all this stuff in it and any other cruze related documents that i would accrue in the future.


----------



## cornbreesha (Apr 29, 2012)

I used to work at one of the touchless car wash chains. We were always told to remind the people to put their antennas down ... I forgot about 85% percent of the time. So many angry old people in their deville's! I was great at sales though, which is how I kept my job lol. Cruze antenna should be fine through the wash, clearance is usually higher so that trucks & such will fit.

@Starks I am so ocd about my car I still drive with the sticker on the window and all of the pamphlets hanging all over
:sarcasm:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

cornbreesha said:


> I used to work at one of the touchless car wash chains. We were always told to remind the people to put their antennas down ... I forgot about 85% percent of the time. So many angry old people in their deville's! I was great at sales though, which is how I kept my job lol. Cruze antenna should be fine through the wash, clearance is usually higher so that trucks & such will fit.
> 
> @Starks I am so ocd about my car I still drive with the sticker on the window and all of the pamphlets hanging all over
> :sarcasm:


Hey, this guy in this video understands where I'm coming from, haha! Fast forward this video (below) to the 1:27 mark and watch from there. lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bG7oVjg77o


----------

